# Contests with Prizes - all Week!



## AlexisM (Feb 23, 2009)

I am having a little contest each day this week on my Photo Tips Blog 

I just posted Monday's, and I'll update this thread each day this week.

Up for grabs today are two sets of Photo Reminder Cards (two winners today):







It's easy to enter - visit the BLOG for details.


----------



## AlexisM (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for your participation yesterday! Up for grabs today are two posing guides (one masculine and one feminine). 




It's super easy to enter. Just visit the BLOG and leave a comment!


----------



## AlexisM (Feb 25, 2009)

Today's prizes are four camera strap covers from Handmade Creations by Robin.






Again, to enter just visit the Blog.


----------



## AlexisM (Feb 26, 2009)

Up for grabs today is one set of my Photographer Forms plus one set of Simple Marketing Templates.






Again, to enter, just be a follower of the blog, and leave a comment on the post. Photo Tips Blog


----------



## AlexisM (Feb 27, 2009)

Today is the last day of the contests for the week! Thanks so much to everyone who participated! 

Today's prize is the book, Understanding Shutter Speed by Bryan Petersen. 






To enter, just visit the  Blog!


----------

